
Who Has The Most Photos Of Them All? Hint: It Is Not Facebook - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/07/who-has-the-most-photos-of-them-all-hint-it-is-not-facebook/
======
knightinblue
Makes sense, except for the fact that close to half of imageshack's images are
of porn, while virtually none of facebook's images are 'adults only'.

~~~
blogimus
More images thank flickr? But then, most of the images on flicker are of cats,
well, according to Cal Henderson.

~~~
mahmud
Flickr should have higher quality "artsy" images than all of them, imo.

------
mattmaroon
I'm surprised the answer isn't something Chinese. If it isn't, it will be.

------
minus
The article by Niall Kennedy (a couple of links in) on facebook's new storage
system, Haystack, and its implementation was pretty interesting.

[http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2009/04/facebook-
haystack.h...](http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2009/04/facebook-
haystack.html)

------
vaksel
well facebook is more or less limited to user pictures, imageshack is pretty
much everything from photos to lolcats to beastiality

------
Silentio
What happened at Facebook December 2008?

------
diN0bot
why the lack of transparency?

------
gojomo
_Who Has The Most Photos Of Them All?_

NA?SA.

